
[Ebook] Data Structures from Scratch (Free Until Next Tuesday (Jan/29/2019)) - amiralles
https://www.amazon.com/Data-Structures-Scratch-introduction-persistent-ebook/dp/B07MZZT6SW/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1548418824&sr=8-6&keywords=data+structures+ruby
======
pragmaticlurker
only in US...

~~~
amiralles
That's odd. I got comments from other programmers saying that is not available
in Brazil... I might set something wrong. (However, I can get it from
Argentina). Anyway here is a link to the files
[https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1LKgJcNmsRDCHb5Kigvpo...](https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1LKgJcNmsRDCHb5KigvpoKfTDaTrIV2jf?usp=sharing)

Thanks for letting me know! Cheers!

